# Siemens PV5133 Motor for sale



## pppoulin (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ford Siemens, Electric Vehicle Motor*​​This is a 3-phase water-cooled AC induction motor.
There are 3 heavy gauge wires that go directly to the motor coils and a 6 pin connector going to a speed/position/temperature sensor.
Weight: 140lbs.

*Markings from the manufacturer*:
Type 1 PV5133-4WS20 W11
F8Y8-14B280-AC
33 KW / 67 Peak -- 42 HP / 90 Peak

It is for sale at $1,500 I paid $2,000
If no ones intarested, I'll put it back on ebay at $2,000

You can contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi ppp, any pictures?


----------



## pppoulin (Dec 4, 2010)

Alway kept indoor, I still have the original packaging.
Never connected, never tryed.
I start a EV project but did not gone far.
Bought this motor from Ebay in July 2008.

Here what I foun on an other thread:

Currently the output shaft is milled as a drive gear, it's hollow to allow for one side of the rear vehicle axle to exit out the back side of the motor (the left side of the Ranger). The outside diameter is 45.765 mm and the inside diameter is 31 mm and the shaft extends about 34 mm from motor.

The output shaft of this motor is a gear. One way to deal with it is to weld a smaller shaft to the inside. Since this motor has a hollow output shaft you should be able to slip a shaft down the center and weld both ends.


I just put the item for sale on e-bay.

Item: 270675116282


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ppp,

I see, you don't ship to Europe?


----------



## pppoulin (Dec 4, 2010)

Less trouble for me to stay within domestic contry.
I may ship abroad, if needed.
I guess I could use DHL COD


----------



## pppoulin (Dec 4, 2010)

For whom might be interrested, Motor is for sale on ebay.
Item: 270675116282


----------

